# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Души

## безымянный

Часто думаю на тему того, что будет дальше. Есть ли какие-нибудь высшие силы, кто играет нами в шахматы и т. д.
Родилась у меня небольшая теория. Не претендую на оригинальность, вполне возможно, что это уже кто-то думал.

Сам я, хоть и крещёный, но не сказать, чтоб религиозный человек. Я согласен с Шелдоном Купером: «Я не отрицаю существования высшего разума, но не понимаю, почему он требует постоянного внимания к себе».
В общем. Говорят ведь, что душа — это, как бы, часть Бога. Значит, каждый живущий на планете человек носит в себе частицу Бога, является её оболочкой.
После смерти тела, душа отходит в иной мир (сейчас давайте посчитаем потусторонний мир неподелённым на ад и рай). И что же является потусторонним миром? Я представил себе некую абстракцию, пускай, «сферу душ». Душа присоединяется к этой сфере. И все души от умерших телесных оболочек присоединяются к «главному скоплению душ». Души возвращаются в целое, обретая при этом абсолютное знание, свободу, присоединяясь к высшему разуму…*что-то в этом роде.
Умирает один человек — рождается новый: души как-бы стоят в очереди, чтоб вернуться. Но вернуться они могут только отсоединившись от главной сферы, а значит, теряют абсолютное знание, память, опыт…
Души умерших по своей воле, а не по расчёту высшего разума, как бы сбивают порядок действия, идут против системы, возвращаются раньше времени, за что они отбывают наказание — пропускают свою очередь на возрождение, отправляются к самому ядру сферы…

В общем, может кому это и покажется бредом, я просто не оформил свои мысли, когда придумал всё это и кое-что уже не могу объяснить так же.

----------


## Taliesin

- В очередь, суки! - прорычал прокуренным голосом ангел и передернул затвор направленного на толпу новопреставленных автомата "Божья Кара". По стаду душ прошло волнение, медленно перерастающее в панику. Всем хотелось вернуться в мир, где бы по мере сил и отпущенного им времени они могли бы любить и трахаться, творить и графоманствовать, защищать и грабить. Стадо ринулось к "главному скоплению", расталкивая и затаптывая слабых. Ангелы арканами и меткими выстрелами вырывали из толпы грешников и самоубийц, расчищали путь праведникам и старались построить всех остальных.

Одна душа смотрела на творившийся бедлам пока это не стало совсем уж противно, а потом молча направилась в бездну, подальше от творившегося безумия. 
- Эй, тебе не туда! Ты упустишь место в круговороте душ. - отвлёкся ангел, занимавшийся детьми, идиотами и прочими неразумными и отставшими.
- Туда, туда. - с усмешкой возразила душа. - Возрождаться в этом дерьме еще раз? Увольте. А в вашем раю вообще сквозняк.

И исчезла в бездне.

_Так, навеяло ))_

----------


## Selbstmord

Лично мне бы хотелось, чтобы после смерти я летал невидимый по планете и наблюдал бы, что делают людишки...заодно и весь мир бы повидал...а потом уж в рай или ад. Ад, скорее всего, другого я не заслуживаю...

----------


## Stas

а вот подглядывать за... этими людишками нехорошо!

автор. зачем гадать... узнаешь ведь сам, рано или поздно. проверишь, так сказать, свою теорию эмиприческим методом. а в целом, всё довольно мило... если не считать того, что народу чёта всё прибавляется и прибавляется...

----------


## Selbstmord

> а вот подглядывать за... этими людишками нехорошо!


 Если это был намек на подглядывание за процессом размножения, то я думаю, что в состоянии такого полета тебя это не будет интересовать. Да и толку то от подглядывания, все равно ты не сможешь повлиять на события.

----------


## Stas

"повлиять на события"? О_о не думаю, что тебе будут особо рады ээээ... в подобных обстоятельствах, но всё же... зачем ограничиваться этой душой планетой? может сразу куда-нибудь подальше... за пределы Солнечной системы махнуть?

----------


## Selbstmord

Кхм, я думаю, надо было мое последнее предложение начать писать с "красной" строки, ибо оно не относится конкретно к тому процессу, я имел в виду вообще на события повлиять ты не сможешь, ни на какие.

Не, я сначала бы эту планету посмотрел, а уж если суждено летать вечно, то тогда уж на край вселенной и смотреть, что там...

----------


## художник

я думаю что твоя теория верна.более того,я знаю что оно так.души возвращаются.с детства,когда у меня умирают родственники ,они снятся мне во сне и говорят что вернутся.вот так....только я не знаю зачем эта система работает именно так? и кончается ли когда нибудь этот круговорот душ?

----------


## pizdec

красивая теория, так же как бог, перерождение, и прочее

только вот после смерти нет ничего, как сон без сновидений, как нахождение под общим наркозом, пока в тебе течёт ток(кровь) ты существуешь, и отличаешься от животного только развитым мозгом, и все твои ощущения , любовь, наслаждение, ненависть, боль - только следствия получаемой информации из внешнего мира, у животных нет развитого социума и развитого мозга поэтому они не ощущают ненависти зависти предательства, а это всего лишь защита для существования в обществе, когда ты умрёшь то превратишься в камень, у которого нет развитого мозга чтобы ощущать - да у камня ничего нет кроме очерствевшей плоти,

----------


## June

Верить можно во все, что угодно. Например в то, что после смерти ты станешь железным утюгом. И никто не сможет доказать, что ты не прав. Но если уж верить, то верь в то, чего тебе больше всего хочется. Не понимаю, зачем выдумывать сложные теории, в которых тебя будут за чтото наказывать? Или может быть ты боишься уйти из этой жизни по собственной инициативе и придумываешь себе веру, которая оправдывает твой страх?

----------


## Oxenkiller

Душа - есть энергитическая сущьность (это уже учёными доказано) находится она (вернее это и есть те импульсы малого тока что текут от мозга до спинного, и дальше по нервам). Основной центр этого облака, находится в мозге, незря говорят глаза зеркало души. Сердце лишь нравственный маятник, но душа не там.

P.S. Во время ядерного взрыва душа может погибнуть или очень сильно пострадать, так как энергия это так же поток информации, незря мозг называют природным компьютером, а душа жёсткий диск, просто пример. Во время ядерного взрыва, что равносильно энергии звёзд - топка, выделяется ЭМВ - вот она-то и опасна, ДЕРЖИТЕСЬ ПОДАЛЬШЕ ОТ ЭПИЦЕНТРА.

----------


## June

> Душа - есть энергитическая сущьность (это уже учёными доказано)


 Ученые доказали, что 99.9% высказываний, начинающихся словами "Ученые доказали", никогда не доказывались учеными.




> находится она (вернее это и есть те импульсы малого тока что текут от мозга до спинного, и дальше по нервам). Основной центр этого облака, находится в мозге


 Откуда инфа?




> Сердце лишь нравственный маятник


 Сердце - маятник? Тоже ученые доказали? И еще, нравственность человека зависит от его сердца?




> P.S. Во время ядерного взрыва душа может погибнуть или очень сильно пострадать, так как энергия это так же поток информации, незря мозг называют природным компьютером, а душа жёсткий диск, просто пример. Во время ядерного взрыва, что равносильно энергии звёзд - топка, выделяется ЭМВ - вот она-то и опасна, ДЕРЖИТЕСЬ ПОДАЛЬШЕ ОТ ЭПИЦЕНТРА.


 Были прецеденты? Сколько душ погибло? Сколько пострадало? Как чувствуют себя выжившие?




> энергия это так же поток информации


 Новое слово в физике и информатике заодно  :Smile:  Энергия это поток информации... да, что у вас в голове творится... Для чего в школе физику преподавали?

----------


## Oxenkiller

К некоторым выводам я пришёл сам. Подумайте: Душа в любом случае энергия, а при ядерном взрыве как ни крути будет каскадно резонансная Электромагнитная волна, даже если является не совсем коректным сравнения Души и скажем электрического чайника, то всё равно согласитесь, что с этой волной они "как-то" будут взаимодействовать.

Сердце - это лирика, там находится Дух, а это не есть Душа, это её производное, появляющееся из гармоничного соединения Энергитической сущьности и материи. Все поэты жили сердцем, все мыслители - напрямую мозгом, подумайте. Кстати слово филосов не совсем правильное ибо созвучно слову ф****, а это согласитесь к головному мозгу не имеет ни кагкого отношения, поэтому некоторые люди именовали себя мыслителями, подчёркивая тем самым своё непосредственное сочленение с мыслительным процессом.

Структура Души подразумевает накопленный ею на Земле опыт в ВИДЕ Информации, если так удобно это можно сравнить с цепочкой ДНК, непосредственно в физических созданиях. Принцип работы схожий, но естественно исследован лишь тысячный процент из этого, да и с самой ДНК ещё много чего не ясного.

----------


## June

> К некоторым выводам я пришёл сам.


 Для того, чтобы делать выводы, нужно иметь факты. Где они?




> Подумайте: Душа в любом случае энергия


 Душа - религиозный термин. Я не слышал, чтобы какая-нибудь религия объясняла физику души. Так что говорить, что это энергия - то же самое, что говорить, что это чайник. Т.е. нет никаких оснований так говорить ни с религиозной точки зрения, ни тем более с научной.




> , а при ядерном взрыве как ни крути будет каскадно резонансная Электромагнитная волна, даже если является не совсем коректным сравнения Души и скажем электрического чайника, то всё равно согласитесь, что с этой волной они "как-то" будут взаимодействовать.


 "Каскадно резонансная Электромагнитная волна" - опять чтото новое в физике появилось?  :Smile: 
Религия, которой вы придерживаетесь, не дает вам информации о физике души. Никто не утверждает, что знает, из чего она состоит и как взаимодействует с электромагнитным полем.




> Сердце - это лирика, там находится Дух, а это не есть Душа, это её производное, появляющееся из гармоничного соединения Энергитической сущьности и материи. Все поэты жили сердцем, все мыслители - напрямую мозгом, подумайте.


 Мне казалось что сердце - орган, перекачивающий кровь. Поэты живут своим умом, а ум - это мозг, а не сердце. И еще, разве поэты не мыслители?




> Структура Души подразумевает накопленный ею на Земле опыт в ВИДЕ Информации, если так удобно это можно сравнить с цепочкой ДНК, непосредственно в физических созданиях.


 Что такое структура души? Откуда взялся термин? Ни в одной из религий не слышал такого.




> Принцип работы схожий, но естественно исследован лишь тысячный процент из этого, да и с самой ДНК ещё много чего не ясного.


 Как можно говорить о принципе работы души, если неизвестно, что это такое?

----------


## Oxenkiller

*June*

Я знаю как говорил Ленин: "Факты - упрямая вещь", но так же можно и вспомнить поговорку: "Упрямство - достоинство ослов". Разве всем необходимо всё знать - что бы верить, тогда это Фома Неверующий, и с другой стороны - верить можно во всё что угодно (а ещё и дров наломать) а есть ли польза от этого? Вот есть "летающие тарелки", кто-то их видел, кто-то нет, но мы же не будем с вами утверждать, что ИХ точно нет, незная ни подтверждения этого феномена, ни опровержений. Что-то там есть, но что. Или то что председатель колхоза сам ворует своих же кур, доказательств нет, а куры пропадают. Многие догадываются - председатель "цветёт и пахнет", а доказать нельзя. Вот например мы с вами муравьи, а боги это мы с вами (люди - примечание). И ЛЮДИ строят БАМ, муравей со всеми своими знаниями об окружающем мире, может оценить всё величие постройки БАМа? Или вот ещё пример дети играют в лапту, будучи муравьём, вы сможете отличить игру в лапту от стройки века? Замечу вы принимаете решения, поставив себя на место муравья, а не на место человека.

Душа - религиозный термин, полностью согласен Ватсон, но что по вашему мнению есть религия и отличается ли она от вероучения? Задумайтесь?

Про душу больше ничего говорить пока не буду? Просто каждый должен для себя решить это сам.

----------


## June

> Разве всем необходимо всё знать - что бы верить


 Совсем нет. Наоборот, чем меньше знаний, тем больше простор для веры. Но только лучше такую веру держать при себе. Иначе есть шанс оконфузиться, попав в общество образованных людей.




> верить можно во всё что угодно (а ещё и дров наломать) а есть ли польза от этого?


 Правильно, верить можно во все, что угодно. От этого есть и польза, и вред. Польза - в душевном спокойствии, которое дает вера. Вред в том, что перестаешь адекватно оценивать окружающую действительность. Одна фраза "энергия это так же поток информации" чего стоит! Представляете, если бы наши физики, разрабатывавшие ядерные реакторы и космические ракеты, пользовались бы такими представлениями? Да мы бы до сих пор лаптем бы щи хлебали. Хотя, судя по тому, что последнее время ракеты перестали летать, мы к этому идем полным ходом  :Frown: 




> Вот есть "летающие тарелки", кто-то их видел, кто-то нет, но мы же не будем с вами утверждать, что ИХ точно нет, незная ни подтверждения этого феномена, ни опровержений. Что-то там есть, но что. Или то что председатель колхоза сам ворует своих же кур, доказательств нет, а куры пропадают. Многие догадываются - председатель "цветёт и пахнет", а доказать нельзя.


 В фильме "берегись автомобиля" была хорошая фраза пастора по этому поводу: Одни люди верят, что бог есть. Другие люди верят, что бога нет. Ни то, ни другое недоказуемо. Будете пересчитывать? 

Но если приглядеться внимательно, то современные религии не противорячат законам физики. Они говорят: чтото такое есть, как это сделано и из чего состоит - мы не знаем, пути господни неисповедимы.




> Вот например мы с вами муравьи, а боги это мы с вами (люди - примечание). И ЛЮДИ строят БАМ, муравей со всеми своими знаниями об окружающем мире, может оценить всё величие постройки БАМа? Или вот ещё пример дети играют в лапту, будучи муравьём, вы сможете отличить игру в лапту от стройки века? Замечу вы принимаете решения, поставив себя на место муравья, а не на место человека.


 Я не пытаюсь доказать, что бога нет. Я понимаю, что это бесполезное занятие. Но доказательство существования бога - такое же бесполезное занятие.




> Душа - религиозный термин, полностью согласен Ватсон


 Я не Ватсон.




> Про душу больше ничего говорить пока не буду? Просто каждый должен для себя решить это сам.


 Ну если не говорить, то действительно можно решить все, что угодно. Но если уж собираетесь комуто рассказать о своей вере, лучше придерживаться официальной версии. Она более продумана и в ней нет явных ляпов.

----------


## Oxenkiller

Общество образованных людей по большому счёту (в современном мире) - это сборище фундаментальных библиотек-компьютеров, иногда запоминающими всё, что первое в голову полезет, но не умеющими даже этим пользоваться. Так даже Вассерман говорил. Да и Энштейн шутил: "Что всё в этом мире - относительно". Ну в довесок и Пушкин: "Учёных - много, умных - мало. Знакомых - тьма, а друга - нет". :Smile: 
Ну что толку с того, что ты зазубрил наизусть всю Ленинскую библиотеку, а какие выводы ты сделал, что никаких? А для чего тогда было себя так нагружать данными, которые тебе не понятны, просто так как "закрома родины" в СССР, как известно они - "бездонны".

С уважением, вы не ответили на вопрос что есть для вас (в частности) религия, а что вера?

----------


## June

> Общество образованных людей по большому счёту (в современном мире) - это сборище фундаментальных библиотек-компьютеров, иногда запоминающими всё, что первое в голову полезет, но не умеющими даже этим пользоваться. Так даже Вассерман говорил. Да и Энштейн шутил: "Что всё в этом мире - относительно". Ну в довесок и Пушкин: "Учёных - много, умных - мало. Знакомых - тьма, а друга - нет".
> Ну что толку с того, что ты зазубрил наизусть всю Ленинскую библиотеку, а какие выводы ты сделал, что никаких? А для чего тогда было себя так нагружать данными, которые тебе не понятны, просто так как "закрома родины" в СССР, как известно они - "бездонны".


 Разве тут ктото говорил, что образованный человек - это тот, кто много знает, но ничего не понимает? Я конечно встречал и таких людей. Но у нас в стране очень много образованных людей, которые знают и умеют пользоваться своими знаниями. Сейчас конечно многие уехали на запад, потому что там они более востребованы, но и у нас еще такие остались. Может быть мне повезло, но я работаю среди образованных людей, и это не просто ходячие энциклопедии. Эти люди постоянно пользуются своими знаниями, в этот состоит их работа.




> С уважением, вы не ответили на вопрос что есть для вас (в частности) религия, а что вера?


 В википедии есть неплохие определения слов "религия" и "вера". Я с этими определениями согласен, хотя, наверное, можно придумать и другие:

Рели́гия — особая форма осознания мира, обусловленная верой в сверхъестественное, включающая в себя свод моральных норм и типов поведения, обрядов, культовых действий и объединение людей в организации (церковь, религиозную общину).

Ве́ра — признание чего-нибудь истинным, часто — без предварительной фактической или логической проверки, единственно в силу внутреннего, субъективного непреложного убеждения, которое не нуждается для своего обоснования в доказательствах, хотя иногда и подыскивает их.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

*Oxenkiller*, мне нравится твоя теория , потому что это схоже с моими выводами из моих воспоминаний о прошлых жизнях:  когда смерть безболезненная -то прожитая жизнь Лучше запомнинается.. и память о жизни Легче сохраняется в Душе.. 
Только, я надеюсь никакие ядерные взрывы не способны уничтожить Душу.. Душа ведь Не материальна..

----------


## Oxenkiller

Религия - это то что не нуждается ни в каких доказательствах, это как раз и есть "факт". Многолетний опыт предков, связь между поколениями, хочешь верь, хочешь не верь - это твоё право. Незря в древнейшие (дохристианские) времена небыло геноцида на религиозной почве. "Кому поп, кому попадья, а кому попова дочка". И только с появлением "вероучений" полилась кровь, потому что эти вероучения были притянуты за уши, ничего не объясняя, всё принимая на "веру", и были по своей догматике, подобны талмуду, с которого всё и писалось, и как известно который в голову вдалбливают. Вот с тех пор и пошли всевозможные современные "конфессии", а из них уже секты, ибо народу надо было промывать мозги всё более новыми и новыми средствами. Потому как если это что-то искусственное, "неприродное" - то организм его со временем начинает отторгать, как говориться - не хлебом единым.
А что главнее, религия или вера (хотя вера тоже важна), то всё-таки религия, ибо она не требует подпитывать её какими либо доказательствами, и в ней неприходиться сомневатся. А вот "верить" можно во что угодно, даже в волшебный мячик, только поможет ли он когда немцы (например) будут входить в Варшаву?

----------


## June

> Религия - это то что не нуждается ни в каких доказательствах, это как раз и есть "факт".


 Религия и факт - разные понятия. Например известно, что пресная вода в нормальных условиях замерзает при 0 градусах цельсия. Это факт. Этот факт можно проверить, и его неоднократно проверяли. Религия же - обычно набор утверждений, которые невозможно проверить. Например никто не может проверить гипотезу о существовании души и загробного мира. Поэтому религия - это не факт.




> Многолетний опыт предков, связь между поколениями, хочешь верь, хочешь не верь - это твоё право.


 Многолетний опыт предков говорит нам, что земля плоская, солнце крутится вокруг земли. Кстати, наши предки были язычниками, поэтому христианство тоже противоречит опыту наших предков.




> Незря в древнейшие (дохристианские) времена небыло геноцида на религиозной почве. "Кому поп, кому попадья, а кому попова дочка". И только с появлением "вероучений" полилась кровь, потому что эти вероучения были притянуты за уши, ничего не объясняя, всё принимая на "веру", и были по своей догматике, подобны талмуду, с которого всё и писалось, и как известно который в голову вдалбливают. Вот с тех пор и пошли всевозможные современные "конфессии", а из них уже секты, ибо народу надо было промывать мозги всё более новыми и новыми средствами. Потому как если это что-то искусственное, "неприродное" - то организм его со временем начинает отторгать, как говориться - не хлебом единым.


 Не уловил смысл написанного. До появления христианства не лилась кровь? Кому известно, что талмуд вдалбливают в голову? Что именно организм начинает отторгать?




> А что главнее, религия или вера (хотя вера тоже важна), то всё-таки религия, ибо она не требует подпитывать её какими либо доказательствами, и в ней неприходиться сомневатся.


 Снова не понимаю, к чему тут противопоставление религии и веры. Это разные понятия, почти как "плоское" и "зеленое". Зачем их сравнивать и противопостовлять друг другу? Не понял, почему не приходится сомневаться в религии?




> А вот "верить" можно во что угодно, даже в волшебный мячик, только поможет ли он когда немцы (например) будут входить в Варшаву?


 Да, верить можно во все, что угодно. И люди верят во все, что угодно. Только я не понял, что поможет, когда немцы будут входить в Варшаву? Религия? Вера? Инопланетяне?

----------


## Oxenkiller

*June*

В древние времена тоже лилась кровь, просто не в таком количестве, и под другим соусом, а именно сугубо материальных ценностей (золото, ресурсы...). Никто тогда даже не помышлял убивая человека заставлять его верить в то, во что веришь сам. Примеры (уже за последние 2000 лет):

1. Крестовые походы (в том числе на Русь - тефтонцы, в отличие от монголов - они ни во что верить не заставляли, просто взимали дань со своих провинций);

2. Крещение Руси - огнём и мечом;

3. Охота на ведьм - тысячи жертв (многие напрасные - по клевете, как при Сталине) - в итоге чума - голодомор - смерть - пол Европы.

4. Гугеноты (Протестанты) - первый раскол конфессии (если не считать Католиков и Греческую Церковь) - итог Варварская, пардон Варфоломеевская Ночь - геноцид, полный.

5. Раскол Русской Православной Церкви - геноцид старообрядцев, сжигали в собственных храмах.

6. Раскол в Исламе - Шииты/Сунниты.

7. Завоевание Америки - полное истребление (в том числе и на религиозной почве) коренного населения Северной Америки, с полным уничтожением наследия заселявших те места культур. ПЕРВЫЕ концлагеря - резервации, а то кричат мы (гулаг), да немцы (концлагерь) первые кто до этого додумался, а вот и нет, первыми были как раз завоеватели Америки...

...Вьетнам, Афганистан, Ирак, Югославия, Распад СССР, Притеснения Малых народов, Многочисленные секты... и это по всему миру...

Будем честными и откровенными до принятия Христианства, Ислама (единобожия) были такие геноциды? Ответ нет, так глупо кровь никто не лил. И посмотрим на Китай, Япония, Корея, Вьетнам, Индия... у них древнейшие верования, как были - так и остались. Войны тоже были, но религиозного фанатизма и геноцида - не зафиксированно. "Вывод - вы всё ещё за единобожие? Вы марионетка ЗОГа?" (c).

Всё это как раз произошло потому, что людям подменили одно понятие другим, а именно, понятие религии стало равносильным "вероучению" ("вера"), а это далеко не так.

----------


## June

Чтото я совсем запутался. Вы за христианство или против? И из какой религии были взяты представления о душе? Это какая-то собственная религия, или собственная вера?

----------


## fuсka rolla

> *June*
> 
> В древние времена тоже лилась кровь, просто не в таком количестве, и под другим соусом, а именно сугубо материальных ценностей (золото, ресурсы...). Никто тогда даже не помышлял убивая человека заставлять его верить в то, во что веришь сам.


 это за какие ресурсы? тогда из ресурсов только лес был. А остальные не считались: или применения не было, или нужды в них не было.



> *June*4. Гугеноты (Протестанты) - первый раскол конфессии (если не считать Католиков и Греческую Церковь) - итог Варварская, пардон Варфоломеевская Ночь - геноцид, полный.


 Итог раскола католичества немного другой. Но описанное тобой тоже было, только не итогом, а просто было.




> 5. Раскол Русской Православной Церкви - геноцид старообрядцев, сжигали в собственных храмах.


 старообрядцы сами себя массово сжигали. 





> 7. Завоевание Америки - полное истребление (в том числе и на религиозной почве) коренного населения Северной Америки, с полным уничтожением наследия заселявших те места культур. ПЕРВЫЕ концлагеря - резервации, а то кричат мы (гулаг), да немцы (концлагерь) первые кто до этого додумался, а вот и нет, первыми были как раз завоеватели Америки...


 на религиозной почве индейцев не истребляли. их просто истребляли. И они еще сами умирали из-за отсутствия имунитета к болезням, которые Европа пережила давно- типа оспа и т.д.


остальное лень цитировать )

----------


## Oxenkiller

*June*

Я против догм, какими бы они не были, хорошими или плохими. А так же за полную свободу выбора, для каждого индивидуума, а не за то, что бы уже при твоём рождении за тебя всё решили - кем ты будешь и где твоё место. Я против этого, как Новодворская против Коммуняк, прямо до состояния Чегевары. Это как в фильме Газонокосильщик, я как раз похож на КиберБоба:
"Я видел Парнасского бога"
"Правда" - Пирс Броснан
"Он во мне"
А вообще я всегда метил только на одно место - это Кащей Бессмертный, правда в исполнении не Милляра (мне у него Баба-Яга больше нравится, ну и Чудо-Юдо) а искромётного Олега Табакова. Особенно тот момент, когда его пытаются заколоть кинжалом: "Ну бессмертный, я, бессмертный, ну так на что будем играть, на свободу твоей невесты, иль на яичко заветное?"

Так что я как Кащей, тяну свою силу из сказок народов мира, а сказки передаются из покон веков, и тянутся на все поколения, так что сила растёт.

----------


## виктор

Вот решил выложить ещё одну теорию происходящего.  Если что-то подобное было на форуме, киньте ссылку.
Заранее приношу извинения за многабукав.
Итак, сначала  нужно ответить на следующие вопросы: 
1)что нужно, что бы построить прямую(т.е. одномерное пространство)? 2 точки.
2)что нужно, что бы задать плоскость(т.е. двумерное пространство)? Прямая и точка, не лежащая на ней.
3)что нужно, что бы задать трехмерное пространство? Плоскость и точка, не лежащая на ней.
Вывод: при добавлении к имеющемуся пространству точки, не находящейся в его пределах, получаем новое измерение.
Человеческое тело, как и все то, что его окружает и что может понять человеческий разум, имеет 3 измерения, тем не менее, не доказано невозможность существования четвертого, пятого, и других измерений в этой Вселенной. Напротив, изотропное расширение Вселенной-есть прямое док-во существования n-измерений. Ведь если растягивать плоскость однородно в разные стороны, то, все точки, лежащие на ней, не будут изотропно удаляться друг от друга, всегда найдется некий недвижимый центр. Но, если плоскость свернуть в сферу(добавив тем самым ещё одно измерение) и растягивать ее равномерно, то все точки, лежащие на поверхности этой сферы, будут изотропно удаляться друг от  друга, подтверждая тем самым теорию расширения Вселенной.
Не стоит забывать еще тот факт, что гипотетически время тоже можно представить как измерение, ведь если задать координаты автомобиля А в определённый момент времени, за точку отчета взяв центр Земли, а, затем задать координаты автомобиля Б, в другой момент времени, можно наблюдать, что координаты А и Б совпадают. Но ведь аварии не было. Координаты совпадать не должны. И не совпадут, если рассматривать время как четвертое измерение. Т. Е. получаем по крайней мере 5-мерное пространство, где: 1-длина, 2-ширина, 3-высота, 4-время, 5-измерениеХ, к-е,  должно измеряться, аналогично первым трем в метрах.
И результат: Вселенная представляет собой цилиндр, длина которого есть время и измеряется в секундах,  внутри цилиндра движется 4-хмерная сфера с определённой скоростью, видимый человеком мир находится на её поверхности.
 Есть ещё предположение, что цилиндр не один, вся система представляет собой множественное разветвление цилиндров, причем, если время стремится к бесконечности, с количеством ответвлений происходит то же самое. Вызвано это способностью материи менять ход вещей (Пример наглядно продемонстрирован в фильме «Эффект Бабочки»).То есть всегда (и 14 млрд лет назад, и раньше) существовал сгусток цилиндроподобных  тоннелей, между которыми, если верить гипотезе об искривлении пространства, имеются еще и микротоннели (чревоточины, кротовые норы), по которым можно телепортироваться. Эта гипотеза не подтверждена научно, хоть и является самой логичной.
  Представьте на минуту, что рядом с нашим миром есть мир более примитивный, который населяют сущности, не имеющие высоты. Способны ли мы разглядеть их с помощью любых приспособлений? Нет. Нельзя разглядеть то, что не имеет высоты. Так и они не могут разглядеть человека, но какая-то связь между ними определенно должна быть. Склонен полагать, что связь это осуществляется полем, которое нам еще предстоит открыть (те самые приспособления). Судя по всему, поле информационное и пронизывает весь сгусток тоннелей, сколько бы измерений он не насчитывал. Вначале было слово. И слово было Бог. Не замечаете связь? Оказывается, пророки, составлявшие Библию, знали, что Бог-это слово, т.е. информация. Душа, вероятно, n-мерная сущность, человек может на неё воздействовать своими мыслями, чувствами, тем самым меняя её. Возможно, в этом и заключается смысл бытия(если он вообще есть).
 У меня на этом всё, тухлые яйца в студию!!!

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Прямая и точка, не лежащая на ней.
> 3)что нужно, что бы задать трехмерное пространство? Плоскость и точка, не лежащая на ней.
> Вывод: при добавлении к имеющемуся пространству точки, не находящейся в его пределах, получаем новое измерение.
> Человеческое тело, как и все то, что его окружает и что может понять человеческий разум, имеет 3 измерения, тем не менее, не доказано невозможность существования четвертого, пятого, и других измерений в этой Вселенной. Напротив, изотропное расширение Вселенной-есть прямое док-во существования n-измерений. Ведь если растягивать плоскость однородно в разные стороны, то, все точки, лежащие на ней, не будут изотропно удаляться друг от друга, всегда найдется некий недвижимый центр. Но, если плоскость свернуть в сферу(добавив тем самым ещё одно измерение) и растягивать ее равномерно, то все точки, лежащие на поверхности этой сферы, будут изотропно удаляться друг от  друга, подтверждая тем самым теорию расширения Вселенной.
> Не стоит забывать еще тот факт, что гипотетически время тоже можно представить как измерение, ведь если задать координаты автомобиля А в определённый момент времени, за точку отчета взяв центр Земли, а, затем задать координаты автомобиля Б, в другой момент времени, можно наблюдать, что координаты А и Б совпадают. Но ведь аварии не было. Координаты совпадать не должны. И не совпадут, если рассматривать время как четвертое измерение. Т. Е. получаем по крайней мере 5-мерное пространство, где: 1-длина, 2-ширина, 3-высота, 4-время, 5-измерениеХ, к-е,  должно измеряться, аналогично первым трем в метрах.
> И результат: Вселенная представляет собой цилиндр, длина которого есть время и измеряется в секундах,  внутри цилиндра движется 4-хмерная сфера с определённой скоростью, видимый человеком мир находится на её поверхности.


 все не прочитал)
Я так понял речь идет о теории струн. Теория мощная, но нахваливать или ссылаться на нее не стоит- это же просто теория. Тем более, она противоречит квантовой механике. Справедливости для нужно заметить, что и КМ противоречит Теории струн. Камень преткновения между ними- гравитация (одно из 4-х фундаментальных физ. взаимодействий). А во вторых, Я так понял, минимальные единицы представлены в виде замкнутых вибрирующих колечек (струн), которые двигаются только в трех направлениях...что соответствует трем "направлениям" нашего трех мерного мира. Этого достаточно, чтобы забраковать оставшиеся (гипотетические) измерения, свернутые в узелки, существование которых доказать невозможно, особенно, когда , н-р: седьмое измерение появляется только в 6-м. Я не говорю, что квантовая механика, или термо динамика правильнее, говорю, что имея три теории, объясняющие, или пытающиеся объяснить один и тот же процесс\явление и тд, означает неимение ни одной теории. 
p.s. душы нет. В психиатрии душа- ψυχή, или psyche, что означает как раз, не душа, а психика. Уже из этого можно догадаться, что душа не находиться в животе, как считали многие племена, а в голове.

----------


## Psalm69

слушайте, а вы никада не размышляли на такую тему:
есди раньше (2 - 3 тыс. лет назад) на Земле жили, например, сто тысяч человек
то и было, значит, СТО ТЫСЯЧ душ
потом успехи медицины, науки, удобрения, освоение далеких территорий, все дела...
людей стало миллион.. потом миллиард... сейчас уже шесть миллиардов.
значит, теперь на Земле 5 млрд. душ? значит - что?
что все эти души - лишь осколки душ, котоыре жили 2-3 тысячи лет назад?
или большая часть современых душ была заморожена (и "ждала тел"?)
или - просто - никаких душ нахрен нет, и мы сами себе парим мозх? ась?

----------


## виктор

fuсka rolla, ну да, вы правильно меня поняли, а теорию я сюда выложил, за отсутствием здесь чего -либо адекватного(на форуме есть даже теория Великого Атома, надо сказать, бредовая)
 А по поводу души...Вот мне иногда вещие сны снятся, бывает присни
тся какой-нибудь ч(м)удак, которого лет 10 не видел, и в тот же день его в городе встечаешь (ВНЕЗАПНО). Думаю, такое бывало со всеми. Ну хорошо, моск во время сна начинает работать более интенсивно и может черпать информацию из будущего (ну вот как еще объяснишь?). А в период 12-14 лет меня домовой одолевал (шорохи, скрипы, шаги, свет пару раз включал-выключал, гад, тарелку один раз разбил, сволочь...), потом все как-то само собой рассосалось. Вот что это было?! Полтергейсты, телепатия, телекинез... существует вся эта дрянь, уверен. А в мире, где есть масса подобных вещей может найти место и душа (в качестве микролептонного поля, если хотите). 
 Как-то снилась покойная бабушка, дня три подряд, просила печенья(причем овсяного), пошел на кладбище, отнес его-с тех пор не снилась. И кто это журудел по ночам? Уж не дальний ли предок? Нельзя так кардинально отказываться от возможности существования души(впрочем, как и от невозможности), ибо все это-лишь догадки. Всему свое время.
 PS:Psalm69 , за реинкарнацию речи не было.

----------


## Unity

Поэтому, дабы не мучиться более Догадками и не теряться в теориях, гипотезах, домыслах, предположениях, уж давно предлагаю собраться всем тем, коих данный Вопрос всерьёз интересует превыше всего и устроить коллективный СУ... Что будет после?.. Получим ли мы Ответы?.. Аз не знаю, – в любом случае – если Нечто и уцелеет от нас после крушения физического организма, плоти, тела, – это Нечто сможет продолжить дальнейшие свои исследования «…Потаённых» для нас, Живых, Законов Природы и впредь, расширяя горизонты своих познаний... 
Полагаю, данный Эксперимент таки стоит того, дабы его провести, – однако – лишь Специфической группой безумцев, коих не прельщают более «…Земные удовольствия», ради которых и живут премудрые люди в количестве около семи миллиардов экземпляров-единиц... 
Сколь бы «…Фантастически», может быть, это ни звучало: далеко Не все из нас променяют классические «…Удовольствия» и «…Блага» существования на бытие Пожизненно-невежественного создания... Unity, к примеру, не желает жить ещё год, два, три иль десять лет, осознавая собственное своё неведенье, – нет такой цены, заплатив кою, можно было бы смириться с прискорбным тем фактом, что сами – иносказательно, безрассудные, глупые, бездумные Насекомые, запертые в Стеклянном Резервуаре Земли... 
P.S. Вновь повторяю свой Призыв из своей подписи: Те из нас, кто устали существовать бездумно, бессмысленно, бесцельно, – Уйдём прочь – если только Выход с нашей общей Западни существует в принципе...

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Поэтому, дабы не мучиться более Догадками и не теряться в теориях, гипотезах, домыслах, предположениях, уж давно предлагаю собраться всем тем, коих данный Вопрос всерьёз интересует превыше всего и устроить коллективный СУ... Что будет после?.. Получим ли мы Ответы?.. Аз не знаю, – в любом случае – если Нечто и уцелеет от нас после крушения физического организма, плоти, тела, – это Нечто сможет продолжить дальнейшие свои исследования «…Потаённых» для нас, Живых, Законов Природы и впредь, расширяя горизонты своих познаний... 
> Полагаю, данный Эксперимент таки стоит того, дабы его провести, – однако – лишь Специфической группой безумцев, коих не прельщают более «…Земные удовольствия», ради которых и живут премудрые люди в количестве около семи миллиардов экземпляров-единиц... 
> Сколь бы «…Фантастически», может быть, это ни звучало: далеко Не все из нас променяют классические «…Удовольствия» и «…Блага» существования на бытие Пожизненно-невежественного создания... Unity, к примеру, не желает жить ещё год, два, три иль десять лет, осознавая собственное своё неведенье, – нет такой цены, заплатив кою, можно было бы смириться с прискорбным тем фактом, что сами – иносказательно, безрассудные, глупые, бездумные Насекомые, запертые в Стеклянном Резервуаре Земли... 
> P.S. Вновь повторяю свой Призыв из своей подписи: Те из нас, кто устали существовать бездумно, бессмысленно, бесцельно, – Уйдём прочь – если только Выход с нашей общей Западни существует в принципе...


 Вот ты диструктив, Юнити, конечно! Я твои "страницы дневника" целиком не читал...может там все ответы на мои к тебе вопросы есть. Ты от организации какой вещаешь в массы свои постулаты, или сам, по своей инициативе зовешь компанией убиться? Только честно ответь пожалуйста. Для меня это ни так важно, но ты же сгреб в кучу все, что прочитал (или тебе рассказали- в случае, если от секты какой). Я здесь и Шопенгауэра, и Платона, и Ницше, и Фейербаха у тебя в письменах разглядел. Перемешал это все в одну концепцию с выводом "давайте все убьемся". Разве так делается? Мне кажется, у тебя такая каша в мыслях. И заметь, ни один из тех, кого ты цитируешь (а может ты и не знаешь, что ты их цитируешь), не призывал к самоубийству. Единственный, кто приходит на ум- Камю. Но его у тебя пока не заметил. Зачем ты так делаешь? Я понимаю, что тебе, как и многим, все осточертело, что жить трудно, что уроды и сволочи кругом, Я все же понимаю, только вот у тебя куча концепций, куча ответов (некоторые даже не к месту приходятся), а ты все равно говоришь, что у тебя одни сомнения. У меня нет никаких сомнений. Есть множество отличных научных(!) доказательств отсутствия бога, души и всего остального сверхъестественного, есть математика со своими анализами, геометрия с геометрией пространства, есть физика с теориями как о гравитации, так и о связанным с ней временем, есть умные психиатры, которых никто не любит почему-то, и не считает нужным у них все ответы искать на комплексы, фобии и тд, есть тысячелетние философские школы, отвечающие на многие вопросы, а ты все равно за свое :"нет теорий, и нет теорий", "сомневаюсь, да сомневаюсь". Возьми, да прочти все. Я тебе даже помогу с материалом. Ты только диструктив не распространяй. Ты своими нежеланиями жить зрителей и участников с толку сбиваешь. Я не говорю "заткнись", не говорю "один умирай", Я просто хочу сказать давай как-то решать это все, чтоб всем хорошо было.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Ну да так прикольнее будет вместе, не так страшно понимать осознавать да и решится проще, но это уже совсем другая тема....

----------


## Unity

> Вот ты диструктив, Юнити, конечно! Я твои "страницы дневника" целиком не читал...может там все ответы на мои к тебе вопросы есть. Ты от организации какой вещаешь в массы свои постулаты, или сам, по своей инициативе зовешь компанией убиться? Только честно ответь пожалуйста. Для меня это ни так важно, но ты же сгреб в кучу все, что прочитал (или тебе рассказали- в случае, если от секты какой). Я здесь и Шопенгауэра, и Платона, и Ницше, и Фейербаха у тебя в письменах разглядел. Перемешал это все в одну концепцию с выводом "давайте все убьемся". Разве так делается? Мне кажется, у тебя такая каша в мыслях. И заметь, ни один из тех, кого ты цитируешь (а может ты и не знаешь, что ты их цитируешь), не призывал к самоубийству. Единственный, кто приходит на ум- Камю. Но его у тебя пока не заметил. Зачем ты так делаешь? Я понимаю, что тебе, как и многим, все осточертело, что жить трудно, что уроды и сволочи кругом, Я все же понимаю, только вот у тебя куча концепций, куча ответов (некоторые даже не к месту приходятся), а ты все равно говоришь, что у тебя одни сомнения. У меня нет никаких сомнений. Есть множество отличных научных(!) доказательств отсутствия бога, души и всего остального сверхъестественного, есть математика со своими анализами, геометрия с геометрией пространства, есть физика с теориями как о гравитации, так и о связанным с ней временем, есть умные психиатры, которых никто не любит почему-то, и не считает нужным у них все ответы искать на комплексы, фобии и тд, есть тысячелетние философские школы, отвечающие на многие вопросы, а ты все равно за свое :"нет теорий, и нет теорий", "сомневаюсь, да сомневаюсь". Возьми, да прочти все. Я тебе даже помогу с материалом. Ты только диструктив не распространяй. Ты своими нежеланиями жить зрителей и участников с толку сбиваешь. Я не говорю "заткнись", не говорю "один умирай", Я просто хочу сказать давай как-то решать это все, чтоб всем хорошо было.


 N.B. «…Никакой организации нет, я всё измыслил[а]... сам[а]»... – в этом маленьком словосочетании, в этих выделенных символах, – Главенствующий, Ключевой, Первостепенный, Генеральный, Узловой, Стержневой, Основоположный ответ на вопрос «…Почему»?.. 

Да и прочла аз в действительности не так уж и много, как может показаться кому-либо со стороны, – труды перечисленных Вами философов – не исследовала, нет, – клянусь собственной своей душой – увлекалась когда-то лишь «…Шарлатаном & Сектантом» Ошо (что вообще в принципе свойственно психопаткам)... ^_^ 
Быть может, наши помыслы в кой-то мере «…Созвучны» потому, что все мы живём в Одном-единственном мире, устроенном и функционирующем на основе всё тех же бессменных и универсальных во все сущие времена констант, – и поэтому, глядя на мир, мы Видим Одно – ибо в действительности Мир един и всяческие «…Авторские» интерпретации «…Реальности», – всего лишь Игра Слов и не более того – ведь в разнообразных стилях, слогах и словам в действительности все мы описываем Одно, Единый Универсум, Абсолют... 

Да, аз искренне, открыто, чистосердечно, откровенно и прямо «…Взываю» к СУ, – ибо лишь в смерти вижу Выход с горестной «…Матрицы» жизни, терзающей нас страданиями. Никакой магии, никакого волшебства и кой-то «…Философии», «…Политики»... 
Кто устал, – просто уйдём – да, милые мои Единомышленники, – Вместе – Легче, – Вместе, бесспорно, Мы Сможем то, на что, увы, к сожалению, неспособны сами... 

Надеюсь, когда аз исчезну, – многим людям станет хорошо... ^_^

----------


## fuсka rolla

вот и не станет хорошо "многим людям" от твоего исчезновения. Может быть, кому-то и прятно от чьей-то смерти, но Я таких за людей не считаю. Зря ты так.

----------


## Unity

Жизнь пугает меня и страшит, – сама лишь необходимость по какой-либо причине выбраться в Город – целая «…Драма» для меня, «…Удар Судьбы», «…Трагедия» и «…Катастрофа», – буквально Неделями приходится подготавливать себя в «…Моральном», психологическом плане к очередной вылазке «…Во Внешний Мир»... Когда прежде несколько раз на старом desktop’е летела видеокарта, блок питания, жесткий диск, – даже будучи лишенной Сети – единственного «…Просвета в облаках» во всей своей сумрачной «жизни», – аз Физически Не Могла отправиться в сервисный центр – хотя идти к нему всего лишь 10-15 минут по Безлюдной улице. Сама «…Необходимость» попадаться иным людям на глаза и, уж тем более, как-либо с ними взаимодействовать почему-то повергает меня в шок, сущий ступор, жуткий паралич, кататонию... Паническая атака, «…Аварийная остановка всех систем», бледность, тремор, предобморочное состояние в целом, – о каком уж таком «…Наслаждении жизнью & позитиве» может идти речь?.. Каков смысл продолжать своё бытие, существование в Таком вот аномальном, безумном, патологическом Состоянии?..
Как же найти работу, например, с таким «…Отношеньем к жизни»? Как Заставить себя регулярно появляться средь иных людей?.. Вот почему... Всё кажется Напрасным, – и намерение покончить со всем стало моей Мечтой...

----------


## Nord

Все предстает в совершенно ином свете от одного маленького и на первый взгляд несущественного изменения фразы

*Жизнь пугает меня и страшит*

на

*Я пугаюсь и страшусь жизни.*

Факт наличия страха присутсвует в обоих случаях, но то, на что в первую очередь следует обратить внимание, полностью меняется. В первом случае вы бесконечно ждете, что жизнь перестанет вас пугать и страшить, во втором вам следует разобраться - почему вы пугаетесь и страшитесь; и ждать ничего не нужно - достаточно перестать пенять на жизнь и принять ответственность за самого себя.

----------


## Unity

> Все предстает в совершенно ином свете от одного маленького и на первый взгляд несущественного изменения фразы
> 
> *Жизнь пугает меня и страшит*
> 
> на
> 
> *Я пугаюсь и страшусь жизни.*
> 
> Факт наличия страха присутсвует в обоих случаях, но то, на что в первую очередь следует обратить внимание, полностью меняется. В первом случае вы бесконечно ждете, что жизнь перестанет вас пугать и страшить, во втором вам следует разобраться - почему вы пугаетесь и страшитесь; и ждать ничего не нужно - достаточно перестать пенять на жизнь и принять ответственность за самого себя.


 Ok, «…Допустим», кой-кому всё же и удалось справиться со своей фобией, – и что далее?.. Разве появится у кое-кого от этого желание «…Жить» и впредь в этом странном месте?.. Вряд ли... 
«…Такова сущность непрестанно-неудовлетворённого человеческого сознания», – и принятие ответственности за эту данность своего естества отнюдь никак не может помочь избавиться от мучений, порождаемых существованием... 
P.S. Наверное, безумных созданий лучше просто усыплять... Мы вредим обществу самим фактом своего существования... Мы, – клеймо на своей семье... Мы, – балласт на теле социума... 
Аз не ведаю, – для чего родилась?.. Не знаю, – куда?.. Не понимаю, – для чего, чего именно[?] – что и произвело на свет все те Вопросы, – Не являющие для меня всего лишь «…Игрой»... Есть проблема, – теперь важно постичь (во имя разрешения оной) – что именно её спровоцировало, как именно и почему... 
Ответ видится именно в смерти, – а не продолжении напрасных, бессмысленных мучений Здесь. 
Жизнь... некоторых из нас, – это Болезнь – и её стоит, метафорически, Лечить, – устраняя повреждённый элемент из социальной схемы, ликвидируя, аллегорически, «…Битый пиксель», нарушающий всю картинку...

Зачем обманывать самих себя?.. 
Да, у нас Внутри наличествуют определённые проблемы, сложности, – и мы даже Знаем, как их устранить... Однако даже «…Исцеленье» не предоставит нам Ответ на Вопрос, – а кто, собственно, «…Болела», что именно было подвержено страданию – и почему, – как этого Впредь избежать иным существам, не повторяя Ошибок своих предтеч?..

----------


## fuсka rolla

Адресовано безымянному (тс), и тем, кто вс еще не атеист, и не видел себя со стороны. 
Вспомнил один рассказ, что еще был в фаворе на МС, но там он, кажется, на англ. был. Сейчас на русском нашел его. Может кто и читал... Тем не менее.

Жопа Хэнка

(c) Rev. Jim Huber. Оригинал на английском.

Перевод (С) Евгений Федорченко '97

Утром в мою дверь постучала парочка. Первым заговорил мужчина:

- Привет! Я Джон, а она - Мэри

Мэри: Мы приглашаем тебя с нами целовать жопу Хэнку!

Я: Простите? О чем вы? Кто такой Хэнк и с чего мне целовать его жопу?

Джон: Если ты поцелуешь жопу Хэнку, он даст вам миллион долларов, а если нет - он выбьет из тебя все дерьмо!

Я: Это что, какая-то новая молодежная тусовка?

Джон: Хэнк - миллионер-филантроп. Он построил этот город. Хэнк его хозяин! Он может сделать, что хочет, а он хочет дать тебе миллион долларов, но не может, пока ты не поцелуешь ему жопу!

Я: Но это бессмыслица! Какого хрена...

Мэри: Кто ты такой, чтобы сомневаться во власти Хэнка? Ты что, не хочешь миллион долларов? Неужели это не стоит того, чтобы поцеловать жопу?

Я: Может и стоит, но...

Джон: Тогда идем с нами целовать жопу.

Я: И часто вы целуете жопу Хэнка?

Мэри: О да! Все время!

Я: И он дал вам миллион долларов?

Джон: Нет! Мы получим деньги, как только покинем город!

Я: Так почему бы вам не покинуть город прямо сейчас?

Мэри: Нельзя покидать город, пока Хэнк не скажет, иначе он не даст тебе денег и выбьет из тебя все дерьмо!

Я: А вы знаете кого-нибудь, кто целовал жопу Хэнка, покинул город и получил миллион долларов?

Джон: Моя мать целовала жопу Хэнка годами. Она ушла из города в прошлом году. Я уверен, что она получила деньги.

Я: Ты с ней об этом говорил?

Джон: Конечно нет! Хэнк не разрешает это!

Я: Что же заставляет тебя думать, что ты получишь деньги, если ты никогда не говорил с тем, кто их получил?

Мэри: Но он дает тебе немного денег еще до того, как ты уйдешь из города. Ты можешь получить повышение, выиграть немного в лотерею, найти 20 долларов на улице...

Я: А при чем же тут Хэнк?

Джон: Существует определенная связь.

Я: Простите, но это звучит очень глупо!

Джон: Но ради миллиона долларов стоит попробовать. И помни, если ты не поцелуешь жопу Хэнку, он выбьет из тебя все дерьмо!

Я: Может можно увидеться с Хэнком, обсудить детали...

Мэри: Никто не может видеть Хэнка, никто не может с ним говорить!

Я: Как же тогда целовать ему жопу?

Джон: Иногда мы просто посылаем воздушный поцелуй и думаем про его жопу, иногда целуем жопу Карла, а он передает Хэнку.

Я: Какому Карлу? Кто такой Карл?

Мэри: Это наш друг. Именно он научил нас целовать жопу Хэнку.

Я: И вы ему поверили на слово, что Хэнк наградит вас, если вы будете целовать ему жопу?

Джон: Нет! Карл получил письмо от Хэнка много лет назад, где все объясняется. Вот копия письма, посмотри сам.

Джон протянул мне фотокопию:

Целуйте жопу Хэнку и он даст вам миллион долларов, когда вы покинете город.
Не злоупотребляйте алкоголем.
Выбивайте все дерьмо из тех, кто вас не любит.
Питайтесь правильно.
Сам Хэнк продиктовал это письмо.
Луна сделана из голландского сыра.
Все, что говорит Хэнк, правильно.
Мойте руки после туалета.
Не пейте.
Не ешьте острые приправы.
Целуйте жопу Хэнку или он выбьет из вас все дерьмо.
Я: Это вроде бы написано на бумаге Карла?

Мэри: У Хэнка нет бумаги!

Я: У меня подозрение, что если проверить, окажется, что это почерк Карла.

Джон: Конечно. Хэнк ему продиктовал.

Я: Вы ж говорили, что никто не видел Хэнка!

Мэри: Много лет назад он говорил с некоторыми людьми.

Я: Если он филантроп, почему же он выбивает все дерьмо из людей, взгляды которых отличаются?

Мэри: На то воля Хэнка, а Хэнк всегда прав!

Я: С чего вы это взяли?

Мэри: Пункт 7 гласит: Все, что говорит Хэнк правильно!

Я: А вдруг ваш Карл все это написал сам?

Джон: Так ведь пункт 5 говорит: сам Хэнк продиктовал это письмо. Кроме того, пункт 2 гласит: не злоупотребляйте алкоголем, пункт 4: Питайтесь правильно, а пункт 8: мойте руки после туалета. Все знают, что это правильно, значит и остальное верно!

Я: Но пункт 9 говорит: не пейте, что не согласуется с пунктом 2. А в пункте 6 - вообще бред про луну из сыра!

Джон: Пункт 9 просто поясняет пункт 2. А по поводу 6-го, ты ведь никогда не был на луне, откуда ты знаешь?

Я: Ученые доказали, что луна из камня!

Мэри: Но камень может запросто оказаться затвердевшим сыром.

Я: Незнание происхождения камня совсем не говорит о том, что это сыр.

Джон: Ученые могут ошибаться, но мы ведь знаем, что Хэнк всегда прав!

Я: Мы знаем?

Мэри: Конечно, из 5-го пункта.

Я: Ты говоришь, что Хэнк всегда прав, потому что так написано в письме. Письмо правильно, потому что его продиктовал Хэнк. Хэнк продиктовал письмо, потому что это написано в письме. Замкнутый круг - Хэнк прав потому, что он говорит, что он прав.

Джон: Наконец-то ты понял! Как приятно, когда кто-то начинает открывать душу и мыслить по-Хэнковски.

Я: Но... Ладно. А что насчет приправ?

Мэри краснеет.

Джон говорит: Приправы есть нельзя. Так сказал Хэнк!

Я: Что, ни перца, ни горчицы?

Мэри выглядит ошарашенной. Джон кричит: Не говори такие слова! Все приправы - это хэнкохульство!

Я: Так что, нельзя есть капусту с майонезом?

Мэри затыкает уши: Я этого не слышала! А-а-а-а-а-а-а!

Джон: Это отвратительно! Только гадкие извращенцы могут такое есть...

Я: Я ем это все время. Мне нравится!

Мэри падает в обморок. Джон подхватывает ее и уходя орет: Если б я только знал, что ты один из них, я даже не тратил бы на тебя время! Когда Хэнк будет выбивать из тебя все дерьмо, я буду стоять рядом и, смеясь, считать деньги. Я поцелую жопу Хэнку за тебя, майонезный пожиратель горчицы!

----------


## xzsamneznau

Что тут сказать - автор ищет систему рационализации... Более того, он сам пытается ее создать...

Повторюсь - сейчас думаю, что там ничего нет... соответственно и с "реинкарнациями", как и прочими системами - некоторая проблема... Только вот какая штука - разобраться "А как тогда?" становится совсем непонятно... Нигде в нормальном виде я этого не встречал, сам голову ломаю...

----------


## Elly

После смерти, мне бы хотелось чтобы моя душа, ничего не чувствовала. Ни горя, ни радости, ни боли, ни сострадания - ничего. Хочу освободиться... от мыслей, от боли, от непонимания со стороны людей. Просто, парить над миром, смотреть на них со стороны, но при этом, ничего не чувствовать...

----------


## Einsamewolf

> После смерти, мне бы хотелось чтобы моя душа, ничего не чувствовала. Ни горя, ни радости, ни боли, ни сострадания - ничего. Хочу освободиться... от мыслей, от боли, от непонимания со стороны людей. Просто, парить над миром, смотреть на них со стороны, но при этом, ничего не чувствовать...


 Я бы тоже этого хотел. Но боюсь, что парить над миром тоже не получится и там не будет совсем ничего.

----------


## Silesta

После смерти хотела бы стать привидение, которое летает по всему миру и смотрит на жизнь людей

----------


## Liquid_Sky

Я думаю,  есть множество вариантов  послесмертия. И то, в какой вариант попадем мы, зависит от кучи факторов - причины и обстоятельства смерти, какие-то предшествующие этому жизненные моменты, наши мысли, наша вера в то, что будет "там", даже элементарно само место.
   Например, если чел из какой-нить деревни Ивантеевка ( где он родился и вырос, где все 10 поколений его родственников похоронены в лучших традициях христианства -  с попАми, деревянными крестами и весенним половодьем гробов ) поедет в Штаты, проживет там долго-долго  и умрет - есть вероятность, что его засосет американский эгрегор . И этот чувак будет стопить тачки-призраки на пустонном хайвее и улыбаться кактусам под бесконечные песенки Дорз. Хотя конечно, это все одни сплошные стереотипы и вообще я верю в реинкарнацию.

----------

